# [OT] Gentoo 2005.0

## -reverend

Czy ktos zna dokladna date ukazania sie nowej wersji? Jak widomo ma sie ukazać w styczniu, ale styczeń dobiega końca, a ja czekam z niecierpliwością ;)

----------

## Shadow2k3

Ano Wlasnie tez sie Czaje Na Nowe 2005.0 ale konkretow to nie podaja   :Sad:   Nie znamy ani dnia ani godziny   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Insenic

"Nie znasz dnia ani godziny" ;) Zobaczymy jakie zmiany będa w nowym gentoo. Graficzny instalator chyba jednak wchodzi dopiero w kwietniu (2005.1). Zresztą zobaczymy. W sumie już tylko kilka dni, bądźmy cierpliwi. Gentoo to i tak chyba najszybciej rozwijająca się dystrybucja ;)

----------

## nelchael

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Graficzny instalator chyba jednak wchodzi dopiero w kwietniu (2005.1).

 

Teraz beda tylko dwa w roku (2005.0 i 2005.1).

----------

## joker

a jak wyjdzie to co zamierzacie z nim zrobic? instalowac od nowa gentoo? nie lepiej dac 

```
emerge -puD world
```

?

----------

## Insenic

ja osobiscie uzywam jednego gentoo i tam nepewno dam

```
emerge -puD world
```

Jednak na osobnej partycji chętnie sprawdzam co sie zmieniło w procesie instalacyjnym, itd. 

System na którym pracuję to jedna sprawa, drugi zmienia się u mnie srednio co kilkanascie (bądź więcej dni). Człowiek się cały czas uczy i nie powinien zostawać tylko przy tym systemie który zainstalował raz i działa.

----------

## nelchael

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Człowiek się cały czas uczy i nie powinien zostawać tylko przy tym systemie który zainstalował raz i działa.

 

A niby dlaczego? Ja potrzebuje systemu do pracy, a nie do testowania instalatorka.

----------

## Raku

2005.0 jest już na mirrorach w dziale experimental

----------

## Insenic

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A niby dlaczego? Ja potrzebuje systemu do pracy, a nie do testowania instalatorka.

 

Dobra nie ważne, nie o tym jest temat. Jednak wiedz ze ja nie mówiłem odnośnie jedynie instalatora gentoo. Ja instaluję różne dystrybucje i patrze co nowego dodano, co usprawniono itd. Zobacze jak to działa, czym się różni od poprzedniej wersji i wyrzuce. To tyle.

----------

## nelchael

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Zobacze jak to działa, czym się różni od poprzedniej wersji i wyrzuce. To tyle.

 

Spoko  :Smile: 

PS. chcialbym miec czas na takie zabawy  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

ja sie zawsze czaje na nowy bootsplash w nowych wydaniach  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

Nie chwaląc się, to ja znam dokładną mniej wiecej date wydania tarballi 2005.0  :Smile: 

 *Sven Vermeulen wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   When are You planning to finish 2005.0 tarballs? 
> 
> Given that no issues crop up during the testing phase, the release tracking page gives an enddate of February 7th.

 

cytat pochodzi z tego tematu

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=283070

pozdrawiam

----------

## fallow

[moje_3_grosze_bo_taki _mam _dzis_dzien]

po co instalowac kazde nowe wydanie . 

przeciez nowe gentoo to tylko nowe pakiety ew. profile lub portage ( no to tez po prostu nowy pakiet ) . reszta pozostaje ta sama.

moje gentoo bylo instalowane raz i stoji dobrze od czasu gentoo 1.4 kiedy to jeszcze byla stara dobra numeracja.

nie ma potrzeby ciaglego powtarzania instalacji  :Smile: 

btw. to moje subiektywne zdanie , ale nigdy nie uzywam emerge -***(update) world  :Wink:  - wole wybrac sam i dowiedziec sie o ewentualnych nieprawidlowych wersjach / bledach w ebuildach by wyprzedzac to co stalo mi sie juz nie raz w ten sposob jesli uzwa sie ~x86 - mimo ze jestem daleki od wpisania x86 bez tyldo do make.conf 

[/moje_3_grosze_bo_taki _mam _dzis_dzien]

cheers.  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

Jasne, ze nie ma sensu przy kazdym pojawieniu sie nowych tarballi stawiac system na nowo, bo tak jak ja stawialem Gentoo tylko raz z 2004.0 i stoi jako tako do teraz, a zmiany wzgledem 2004.>0 same sie wprowadzaja przy 'apdejcie' systemu + ewentualna zmiana profilu przez /etc/make.profile. przeciez ja juz uzywam profilu 2005.0, ktory jest w /usr/portage/profiles.... tylko przy kazdej operasji typu emerge costam wywala, ze ten profil jest jeszcze niesupportowany i testowy  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

w sumie gentoo tez jakis czas temu ( 1.4) i nigdy sie nie interesowalem tymi profilami. teraz sprawdzilem to mam ustawiony default-linux/x86/2004.0

moze ktos w skrocie powiedziec o co chodzi z tymi profilami i sobie najlepiej ustawic? (uzywam ~x86 i gcc 3.3.4) 

czy to tylko chodzi o wersje odpowiednich pakietow i defaultowe flagi?

----------

## patryk.pl

Jeżeli chcę zostać użytkownikiem gentoo to lepiej poczekać i ściągną wersję 2005.0 czy też "atakować" wersję sprawdzoną (2004.3).Last edited by patryk.pl on Wed Jan 26, 2005 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dawid159

 *patryk.pl wrote:*   

> JeĹźeli chcÄ� zostaÄ� nowym uĹźytkownikiem gentoo to lepiej poczekaÄ� na wersjÄ� 2005.0 czy instalowaÄ� wersjÄ� 2004.3 ??
> 
> Czy to raczej nie bÄ�dzie miaĹ�o znaczenia ??

 

Zmień kodowanie bo nie da się tego czytać - no chyba, że to mój monitor wysiada   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## danrok^

 *patryk.pl wrote:*   

> Jeżeli chcę zostać użytkownikiem gentoo to lepiej poczekać i ściągną wersję 2005.0 czy też "atakować" wersję sprawdzoną (2004.3).

 

A co to za roznica? Jak fallow pisał ja nie widze zadnej roznicy, bierz ta co masz.  :Wink: 

Pozdro.

----------

## patryk.pl

Narazie czekam na dysk, a że nie mam ściągniętej, ani tej, ani tej wersji to nie wiem czy opłaca się poczekać te parę dni do 7 lutego czy też ściągać jak najszybciej wersję 2005.0

Narazie zajmę się FreeBSD 5.3, a potem jak już będzie gentoo 2005.0 to zaatakuję to.

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## kranked

Sorry za 'archeologie'   :Wink: 

Mam pytanie w sprawie tego 2005.0 bo miało dzisiaj wyjść, a tak jakoś cicho o tym - czyżby cisza przed burzą   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Wiecie coś  :Question: 

----------

## Insenic

nawet dzisiejszy GWN nic nie mówi o nowej wersji. Dziwne ;| wczesniej pisali, iż data oficjalnego wydania gentoo 2005.0 to 7 luty.

----------

## Insenic

...ale za to jest w gentoo store (http://store.gentoo.org/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=49)Last edited by Insenic on Mon Feb 07, 2005 5:19 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kranked

No właśnie mnie też to trochę dziwi ( może nie powinno  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   )

2005.0 jest tylko tutaj http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl/experimental/x86/livecd/x86/  :Confused: 

----------

## nmap

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

>  *patryk.pl wrote:*   Jeżeli chcę zostać użytkownikiem gentoo to lepiej poczekać i ściągną wersję 2005.0 czy też "atakować" wersję sprawdzoną (2004.3). 
> 
> A co to za roznica? Jak fallow pisał ja nie widze zadnej roznicy, bierz ta co masz. 
> 
> Pozdro.

 

A ja myśle ze tu nie macie racji bo pewnie różnice będa spore np. poprawa budowania locali dla stage 1 (userlocales) bo jak na razie to nie działa

domyślne kernel-heders 2.6

i pewnie pare poprawek itp ... etc ....

Oczywiscie zaraz mi tu zaczniecie wykrzykiwac ze jestem poj**any itp. ..

Bo to samo moge zrobic przez emerge itp ...

Ale pomyślcie ze zaczynacie swoja przygode z gentoo i macie problem z localami (robicie wszystko jak w instrukcji a tu nie ma pl_PL itp ...)

Dla nowych userów graficzny instalator będzie krokiem w ich strone .

Przynajmniej takie jest moje zdanie . Dzieki temu gentoo zyska pewnie sporo nowych podopiecznych  :Very Happy:  . Może nie beda to guru linuxa .... ale ....

----------

## kranked

A czy graficzny instalator nie ma być przypadkiem dopiero w 2005.1  :Question: 

----------

## Shadow2k3

Cos Mnie Sie Wydaje ze jeszcze poczekamy jakis czas na nowe Gentoo  :Crying or Very sad:  Ciekawe tylko jak dlugo  :Question: 

----------

## k4sbasia

Eeee tam, 

A mi tam wcale nie przeszkadza, że jszcze nie ma  :Smile: 

Temu co jest niczego nie brakuje  :Very Happy: 

Ja tam co chwile znajduję w "nim" jakieś zagadki na dłuuuugie zimowe wieczory

----------

## m@niac!

taa, pojawil sie w gentoo store, ale jakby ktos pomyslal i przeczytal pierwsze zdanie to nie byloby juz dziwne ze sie tam pojawil:

 *Quote:*   

> Available for pre-order! Should ship in mid to late February.

 

----------

## Raku

a wystarczy wejsć na pierwszy lepszy mirror distfiles, żeby sobie ściągnąć:

np. tutaj

jest to najnowsza dostępna wersja (jak widać rc5 w momencie gdy to piszę)

----------

## rofro

ciekawy dokument znalazłem (pewnie wszyscy o nim wiedzą  :Razz:  ), który może się przydać

http://dev.gentoo.org/~swift/gentoo-upgrading.html

i jeszcze jeden:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/2005.0-upgrade-amd64.xml

a info znalazłem na:

http://news.gmane.org/group/gmane.linux.gentoo.releng

----------

